# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  تعريف بالشيخ العلامة عبدالرحيم الطحان

## عبدالله السُنّي

هو الشيخ العلامة الحافظ المُتقن المُحقق السّلَفي أبو حمزة عبد الرحيم بن أحمد بن محمود طحان النعيمي الحَلَبي، نُقل عن بعض أهل حلب أنّ نسبه يرجع إلى آل البيت الطيبين، من علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما.من كبار علماء العصر وأحد خيارهم، صاحب عبادة وزهد وورع، شديد التواضع مع طلبة العلم، كثير اللهج بذكر الله جل وعلا والصلاة على النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام -، عظيم التعلق بالسلف وأئمة المسلمين، يغضب غاية الغضب عندما يتم الانتقاص منهم أو التقليل من علمهم، ذو تمسّك شديد بسنّة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مظهره ومخبره نحسبه والله حسيبه، شديد الغَيرة على حدود الله ومحارمه، يصدع بالحق ولا يخاف لومة لائم، ذو خشوع وإخبات يُلمس من دروسه ومواعظه، وله في باب الوعظ والرقائق القدح المعلى يشهد له كل من عرفه.

درس العلامة عبد الرحيم الطحان مرحلة الابتدائي في المملكة العربية السعودية، ومرحلة المتوسط في حلب الشام، والجامعة في المدينة المنورة تحديداً في الجامعة الإسلامية، وقد أخذ الأول على طلاب الجامعة، ثم أكمل دراسات العليا في الجامع الأزهر، وحصل فيها على الدكتوراه بمرتبة الشرف، وقد استقر به المُقام في دولة قطر، وهومتوقف حاليا عن إلقاء الدروس والمحاضرات لأسباب نسأل الله يُفرّجها عاجلا غير آجل.

تلقى العلم من علماء كثر منهم:

1- العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله (صاحب أضواء البيان)، *وهو يُحبّه ويحتفي بكلامه ويُكثر النّقل عنه.*
2- العلامة محمد أبو الخير زين العابدين رحمه الله.
3- العلامة عبد الرحمن زين العابدين رحمه الله.
4- العلامة محمد المختار الشنقيطي رحمه الله والد العلامة محمد المختار الشنقيطي المدرس في الحرم المدني.
5- الشيخ عبد الله سراج الدين رحمه الله.

دروس الشيخ عبدالرحيم فريدة النوع، ولا يوجد فيما نعلم من يُلقي الدروس والمواعظ بنفس طريقته، فدائما ما تكون ثرية بالعلم والتحقيق والتدقيق والتأمل والتوثيق، ولا تخلو لحظة فيها غالبا من فائدة، إضافة إلى فصاحة وبلاغة وحُسن اختيار للكلام، ومن عرف علم الشيخ الغزير وفهمه الدقيق استغرب أن يكون مثل هذا الشيخ غير معروف عند كثير من طلبة العلم، فالشيخ مُتفنّن في شتّى علوم الشريعة ولا يُعلم أنّه متخصص في عِلم.

حصل للشيخ عبدالرحيم سوء تفاهم مع بعض العلماء الكرام، وهذا حال البشر على مرّ الأزمان، فقد يبتلي الله المؤمن بأخيه، والكل مجتهد فيما ذهب إليه، وقد وقع مثل هذا بين كثير من أئمة السلف، منه على سبيل المثال ما وقع بين الإمام مالك والإمام ابن أبي ذئب وما بين الإمام الذهلي والإمام البخاري، وما بين ابن حزم وكثير من أقرانه، بل قد حصل الخلاف بين الصحابة أنفسهم، وموقف طالب العلم من الجميع أن يستغفر لهم ويُحسن *بهم** الظن ويلتمس لهم العذر، وما وافق الحق بدليله اتبعه، ولا يجوز التعصب لطرف دون آخر، طالما أنّ الجميع في دائرة الكتاب والسنة بفهم السلف الصالح، وقدأثنى على دروس الشيخ عبدالرحيم وأشرطته عدد من أهل العلم ولعل أبرزهم الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين – رحمه الله -، ومَن أراد الحُكم على الأشخاص وخصوصا العُلماء فيلزمه الإحاطة بقدر كافي من نتاجه العِلمي ليُميّز المُحكم في كلامه من المُتشابه، ولا يصحّ الاكتفاء بمقاطع أو محاضرات قليلة من مجموع سيرته العِلمية، فالانسان قد يهِم وقد يغضب وقد ينفعل وقد ينسى وقد يُغيّر رأيه، فلا بُدّ من الاستقصاء في مثل هذا، وفي نفس الوقت يُلتمس العذر لمن اجتهد وحكم بناءً على ما ظهر له وهو يُريد الدّفاع عن السُنّة، ونرجو من الله أن يغفر لعلماء المسلمين وأن يوفقهم للحقّ والصّواب.*

تقريرات الشيخ في العقيدة والتوحيد والإيمان والجهاد والسمع والطاعة وغيرها هي عين ما في كُتُب أهل السنّة والجماعة، وما تواتر من اعتقاد أئمة المسلمين وسلفهم الصالح، ولا يُعلم بأنّ الشيخ قد انفرد برأي، وهو لا يصدر - في كُلّ ما يُقرر – إلا عن أئمة أهل السُنّة الثقات الأثبات، ويُربّي طلابه على هذا ويُحذّرهم من الخروج عن أئمة المسلمين غاية التحذير، ولا نعلم أنه جاء بما يُخالف دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب في الجُملة، بل إنّه يُثني عليه ويعزو إليه ويستدلّ بما في كتبه على صحّة بعض آرائه،  وهذه دروس الشيخ ومحاضراته يُمكن الرجوع إليها للتحقق من هذا، وكذلك موقفه من شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم، فطالما أثنى عليهما وأشاد بهما واستشهد بما في مؤلفاتهما، وحاشاه أن يكون قد ذمّهما بشيء، وقد قرّر الشيخ وكرّر في غير موضع أنّه لا يخرج عن علماء السلف وأئمتهم، وأنّه مُحتكمٌ إلى ما فهموه من الكتاب والسنة في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وأنّه يُقدّم أقوالهم وأحكامهم واختياراتهم على من سواهم.

ومن أراد الوقوف على شيء مُختصر من تقريرات الشيخ في العقيدة والمنهج وغيرها، فليتابع صفحة ( مقاطع اليوتيوب ) و ( منوعات علمية ) في أعلى الموقع، فإننا قد جمعنا فيها بعض المُقتطفات من دروس الشيخ ومحاضراته، وفيها تبيين لمنهجه السلفيّ وعقيدته السُنيّة – نحسبه والله حسيبه -، والشيخ أصلاً يُفتي بعدم جواز الخروج عن السّلف في الأصول والفروع وفي الحديث وعلومه، ويُعارض التجديد في أيّ باب، ويدعو إلى الاكتفاء بما قرّره السّلف فحسب، وما أُخذ عليه في مسألة التبرّك؛ فينبغي أن يُعلم أنّه ليس التبرّك المعهود اليوم عند الصوفية، وإنما هو من جنس ما رواه عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: ( كان النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يبعث إلى المطاهر فيؤتى بالماء فيشربه يرجو بركة أيدي المسلمين )، والحديث في مجمع الزوائد 1/214، ورواه أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء، وأصله مروي مختصراً في مصنف عبد الرزاق، وهو أصلٌ في المسألة عند الشيخ عبدالرحيم، وهو عنده في درجة الحسَن وإن كان بعضهم يُضعّفه.

ثُمّ إنّ الشّيخ لا يستحبّ هذا فضلاً عن أن يوجبه، ولا يُثرّب على من يُفتي بحرمته بل يقول إنّه على هدى، وغاية ما في الأمر أنّه يرفض القول ببدعيّة هذا الأمر لا سيّما وأنّه مُعتضدٌ بدليل صحيح عنده وقد نُقل عن أئمة كالنووي وابن حجر والذهبي وغيرهم؛ فهو يعتبره في حيّز الجائز، ودفاعه عن هذا القول لا يتعدّى هذا الحدّ، وكذلك بعض المسائل الأُخر التي أُثير حولها كلام، هو في جميعها مُتابعٌ لبعض أئمة أهل السنّة، ويُمكنكم الاستماع إلى مقطع بعنوان ( بيان وجهة نظر الشيخ في بعض المسائل التي أُثيرت حوله ) في قسم المنوّعات العلمية.

وأمّا موضوع المذاهب والتمذهب، فهذا في سياق دعوته إلى لزوم السّلف الصالح، وهو يرى بأنّ الكتاب والسنّة بفهم السّلف قد تبلور في المذاهب المُتّبعة التي تتابعت عليها الأمّة لقرون، لأنّ هذه المذاهب مُعتمِدة في الأصل على الكتاب والسُنّة، وفتح الباب لكلّ أحد أن يستنبط من الكتاب والسُنّة ما هو خارج هذه المذاهب يؤدّي إلى الفوضى، ويصبح هناك أنداد للأئمة الأربعة كلٌّ لديه مذهب، فلكي تنضبط الأمّة يجب أن تلتزم بما تقرّر عند أئمتها، ولكنّ ذلك لا يعني بأنّه يدعو إلى الالتزام الحرفي بالمذهب، إنّما المُهمّ عنده عدم الخروج عن السّلف وعلى رأسهم الأئمّة الأربعة، وما دلّ عليه نصّ وقال به إمام فقد اكتسب الحُجيّة.

هذه بعض المَعالم المُقتضبة حول طريقة الشيخ عبدالرحيم، وبقي أن يُعلم أنّ الشيخ حادّ الطبْع، شديد العبارة عند الرّد، وهذه طبائع البشر التي فطرهم الله عليها، فأبو بكر موصوف اللين، وعُمَر معروف بالقوّة والشدّة، والمُهمّ عندنا ما يقرّره ويدعو إليه.

نسأل الله أن يوفق الشيخ عبدالرحيم الطحان وجميع علماء المسلمين إلى كل خير وسداد، وأن يجمع كلمتهم على الإيمان والتوحيد والسُنّة، إنه ولي لك والقادر عليه.

*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد ؛؛؛*
*
موقع الشيخ
http://s.sunnahway.net/altahhan/*

----------


## أبوعثمان المصرى

وكنا نتمنى منك اخى الفاضل ان تذكر اسباب سوء التفاهم الذى ذكرت 
وتذكر ما وقع فيه الشيخ حقا من مخالفات لمنهج السلف وتوضحها وتقول والشيخ بشر ليس بمعصوم 
ولا اكاد انسى وتقشعر نفسى كلما تذكرت قوله( يا ليت كنا نساء وفزنا بلعاب الحسن) 
وانا لله ونا اليه راجعون

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

حيّاك الله يا أبا عُثمان وأهلا وسهلا بمُداخلتك.

أمّأ أسباب سوء التّفاهم فهي نفس الأسباب التي أحدثت سوء تفاهم بين الإمام ابن أبي ذئب والإمام مالك، ونفس الأسباب التي أحدثت سوء تفاهم بين الإمام ابن معين والإمام الشافعي، ونفس الأسباب التي أحدثت سوء تفاهم بين الإمام الذّهلي والإمام البخاريّ، ونفس الأسباب التي أحدثت سوء تفاهم بين الإمام أحمد والإمام أبي حنيفة.

فهؤلاء الأئمة أيّها الأخ المِفضال قد وقع بينهم الخلاف، وطعن بعضهم في ديانة بعض، وبلغ الخلاف بينهم مبلغاً عظيما، وموقفُ أهل الهدى والرّشاد والسّداد هو غضّ الطّرف عمّا حصل بينهم، وتولّيهم ومحبّتهم أجمعين، كما يفعل أهل السُنّة مع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وعندما نقول سوء تفاهم فهو من باب الأدب معهم، وحمل ما حصل بينهم على محمل طيب يليق بمقامهم.

لأنّ تلك الخلافات من طبيعة البشر ومن سُنن الله تعالى، وقد وفّق الله أهلَ السُنّة إلى اتخاذ موقف رشيد حيالها.

وبحُكم أنّي ملازمٌ لدروس هذا العلامة الجهبذ منذ سنوات، فإنّي أُفيدك بأنّ الشيخ لا يخرج عن أئمة السّلف الكِرام، ولا يوجد مسألة يُقرّرها ( في الدّين ) إلا وله سلفٌ من أئمة أهل السُنّة، فإمّا ابن تيمية، وإما النووي، وإمّا ابن حجر، ولو راجعت موقع الشيخ أعلاه لوجدت مقاطع صوتية تكشف بجلاء عن منهج الشيخ وعقيدته السلفية السُنيّة أحسبه والله حسيبه، ويوجد فيه مقطع يُبين الشيخُ فيه وجهة نظره حول بعض المسائل التي أثيرت حوله.

ولست هُنا أقول بعصمة الشيخ، بل إنني رغم حبي الشديد له، وانتفاعي الكبير بعلمه، تمنيت أنّه أعرض عن بعض الأمور، وتمنيت أنّه تحاشى بعض الردود، وتمنيت أنّه تجنّب بعض الألفاظ، ولكن هذا حال البشر وأبى الله أن يجعل العصمة إلا لأنبياءه ورسله.

وأمّا تلك العبارة التي نقلتها عنه فغاية ما تكون زلّة لسان قالها أثناء انفعال، ووالله لو استقبل من أمره ما استبدر ما قالها، ولو تتبعنا الزلّات لوجدنا عند غيره ما هو أنكر وأبشع، وأنا الآن تحضرني زلات لبعض علمائنا الكبار هي - ورب الكعبة - أشدّ نكارة مما قاله الشيخ الطحّان، ولكني لا أسمح لنفسي بنقلها، لأنّهم والطحّان عندي في المنزلة سواء.

ثُم إني أرى - والعلم عند الله - أنّ كثيراً من المسائل التي اختلف فيه الشيخ الطحان مع غيره من علمائنا الأجلّاء الكرام ـــ أرى بأنّه قد وفّق للصواب فيها، وحُجّـته عندي أظهر وأرجح ما عدا مسألة التبرّك فإني أرى مذهبه فيها مرجوح.

وختاما أقول: إنّ العلامة عبدالرحيم الطحان من أئمة أهل السنة في هذا الزمان، وهو من العلماء الربانيين المُحققين المُتضلعين في شتى علوم الشريعة، وقد هضم كثيرٌ من طلبة العلم هذا العالم الهُمام حقّه...

وأما رقائق الشيخ ومواعظه فحدث ولا حرج، فهو والله طبيب القلوب ومداويها، ودروسه في السلوك تأخذ بمجامع القلب، فاسأل الله أن يُعزّه ويرفعه ويُعلي منزله.

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا الكريم عبد الله وجزى الله الشيخ الكريم عبد الرحيم خير الجزاء وأوفاه ووالله إني لمن أكثر الناس انتفاعا بهذا الشيخ المبارك وأذكر أني سمعت تقريبا جل أشرطته ولم يفتني منها إلا اليسير فيما احسب فأسال الله الكريم أن يجزل له المثوبة ولي سؤال لو تكرمت هل ما زال الشيخ يدرس وسؤال آخر عن دروس تفسير سورة النبأ فإن بعض الأشرطة ناقصة فلعلكم تفيدونا في ذلك فوالله إني لم أسمع فيمن ادركت شيخا على طريقته في التفسير اللهم إلا العلامة الشنقيطي فهو نادرة زمانه ولا عجب فهذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

حيّأك الله يا أخ عدلان الجزائري ويا مرحبا بك.

وأنا مثلك فقد استمعت لكل دروس الشيخ ومواعظه تقريبا، وعرفته تمام المعرفة، وأكثر من يطعن في شيخنا لا يعرفه وإنما يأخذ عن غيره، ونحن مع احترامنا للعلماء الذين تكلموا في شيخنا إلا أنّ كلامهم مردود، ونلتمس لهم العذر ونستغفر لهم، كما أنّ كلام شيخنا في بعض أولئك العلماء مردود ونلتمس له العذر ونستغفر له.. والإنصاف عزيز.

شيخنا أعزّه الله في قطر، وهو بخير وعافية كما بلغنا من بعض الإخوة، وهو يلتقي بمحبيه بعد صلاة الفجر في المسجد القريب من منزله في اللقطة بقطر، وقد خطب لعيد الفطر هذه السنة والخطبة موجودة في موقعه.

وكما تفضلت.. شيخنا عبدالرحيم نسيجُ وحده، وفريد عصره، ومن تأمل دقة استداراكاته وردوده وتعقّباته، علِم سعة محفوظه، وعمق فهمه، وحُسن تصوره.

وللشيخ تعلق عجيب بالسلف، وتعصّبٌ كبير لأئمة السُنّة، وقضيته الأولى والأخيرة التي طالما رددها وكررها هي وجوب الوقوف عندما قرره السلف وعدم الخروج عنه، سواءً في العقيدة أو الفقه أو الحديث وغير ذلك من أبواب الدين.

----------


## عبد الرحمن الفقي أبو محمد

أَلْحَقُّ يُقَالُ:
أَنَّ اَلْشَّيْخَ اَلْطَّحانَ لَهُ اَلْكَثِيرُ مِنْ اَلْأَغْلَاطِ
وَقَدْ نَبَّهَ عَلَيْهَا شُيُوخُنا كَالْأَلْبَانِي  ِّ وابْنِ بَازٍ وَالْفَوْزَانِ
وَغْيْرِهِمْ
ثُمَّ إِنَّ اَلْشَّيْخَ لَهُ تَصَوُّفٌ غَالٍ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِالَّهِ
فَنَدْعُو اَلْلَّهَ أَنْ يُلْْهِمَنَا اَلْصَّوَاب
وَأَنْ يُثَّبِّتَنَا عَلَى اَلْحَّقِّ

----------


## محمد شريف البخاري

حفظ الله الشيخ وبارك فيه

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

تحذير  الإخوان من انحرافات عبد الرحيم الطحان - محمد بن جميل زينو ، تقديم د.  صالح الفوزان ، بموافقة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، دار الوحدة للكتاب ، 172  صفحة .
 
http://www.moswarat.com/books_view_1605.html

----------

